

Couchbase Announces $14 Million Series C Funding - Tichy
http://www.couchbase.com/press-releases/couchbase-series-C

======
wallflower
Congrats to Damien Katz, J Chris, and the other founders.

Damien's all-in story to build CouchDB is inspirational:

"This is a talk I gave last year at RubyFringe, about the whole process of me
and my wife selling our house and living off savings to create CouchDB."

<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/katz-couchdb-and-me>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465653>

------
Andrex
Congrats J Chris, Damien Katz, and all the rest!

~~~
janl
Thank you. Now, back to work :)

------
FrancescoRizzi
Good to see NoSQL growth with some $ attached (that's usually a marker that
the growth is moving beyond the "techies in the basement" stage) <\-- I know:
I'm generalizing

------
PhrosTT
What exactly qualifies as "leading NoSQL database company" ?

I've been lazily waiting for a NoSQL solution to be deemed 'the winner' by the
tech community. Then I won't waste time learning the 'wrong one'.

~~~
rb2k_
I've been doing the same with transportation. I hope the whole "riding a bike,
driving a car, flying a plane and walking" bubble bursts and people settle on
one of them

------
rch
Does anyone have a current benchmark showing initial load and view-indexing
performance on a single mac mini (i7/ 8GB/ dual 256 GB SSD)?

That's the demo I'd want to see before taking another look.

------
BenSS
Great news, I've been really liking Couch and this means it sticks around much
longer.

------
shin_lao
Why do you need the funds for?

~~~
jchrisa
Mobile is a growing market, so we'll need to grow with demand even in bad
economic times. I'm happy we had such good timing, because now we can focus on
our technology and our customers.

------
tedjdziuba
Series C? Wow, you guys must be hurting. That's got to be some serious
dilution.

~~~
janl
Nice FUD :) I obviously can't go into the details, but the fact that Couchbase
is the result of a merger makes this a little different.

~~~
kordless
Haters gotta hate. Congrats to you guys.

